# Emersed questions



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I dropped some hydrocotle**** in a tub of emersed micro sword I have and its situated itself and has leaves shooting up already. I was gonna attempt it with some stems poking out of my shrimp bowl I was gonna trim. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I dropped some hydrocotle**** in a tub of emersed micro sword I have and its situated itself and has leaves shooting up already. I was gonna attempt it with some stems poking out of my shrimp bowl I was gonna trim.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks for you input, how long did it take for the hydrocotyle to get situated to the emersed tub and start growing?


----------



## NorthMan77 (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I am not an expert, but I started my micro sword emersed and it spread like crazy with minimal effort on my part. I just broke up the pot of micro sword into one or two blades and scattered them around my tank and they started growing runners. When I added water none of it died, but the new blades grew much narrower and taller and the old stuff curled over. I think that was because of the diffusing effect the water had on the light. I dont have any experience growing stem plants emersed, but I believe many plants you buy from the pet store are grown that way.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

NorthMan77 said:


> Well I am not an expert, but I started my micro sword emersed and it spread like crazy with minimal effort on my part. I just broke up the pot of micro sword into one or two blades and scattered them around my tank and they started growing runners. When I added water none of it died, but the new blades grew much narrower and taller and the old stuff curled over. I think that was because of the diffusing effect the water had on the light. I dont have any experience growing stem plants emersed, but I believe many plants you buy from the pet store are grown that way.


Thanks for putting that out, I was wondering what would happen if I switched from emersed to submersed


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

On a side note, can all aquatic species of plants survive emersed? If not, what is the gemeral genus name for them?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I put the clipping in Saturday. So what 3 days. I'll take some pictures tomorrow. My set up is crude at best. But I bought my micro swords like 5 months ago and they never really took off in my tank. They just became algae ridden and unsightly so I pulled them around a month ago. I put them in a Tupperware with potting soil, enough soil to cover the roots and then covered the soil with water. I used plastic wrap to cover the top and I use a simple 48" fluorescent bulb in a standard aquarium hood maybe 4" over it. Only light I had to spare. But man the micro swords have taken off. I'm hoping the whole Tupperware will be one big sword carpet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Not all aquatic plants can live emersed but the majority can. Look at the emersed link in my sig to get an idea on setup.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Not all aquatic plants can live emersed but the majority can. Look at the emersed link in my sig to get an idea on setup.


Lol I was going to use your emersed tub journal to make mine xD


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I put the clipping in Saturday. So what 3 days. I'll take some pictures tomorrow. My set up is crude at best. But I bought my micro swords like 5 months ago and they never really took off in my tank. They just became algae ridden and unsightly so I pulled them around a month ago. I put them in a Tupperware with potting soil, enough soil to cover the roots and then covered the soil with water. I used plastic wrap to cover the top and I use a simple 48" fluorescent bulb in a standard aquarium hood maybe 4" over it. Only light I had to spare. But man the micro swords have taken off. I'm hoping the whole Tupperware will be one big sword carpet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks for that, I was hoping to make an emersed tub because my DHG really didn't even grow when in the tank, so now I'm thinking that if I grow it emersed, I can carpet it faster


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Not all aquatic plants can live emersed but the majority can. Look at the emersed link in my sig to get an idea on setup.


What types of plants do you know that can't live emersed?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry for all these questions, but is like to ask one more: for carpeting plants. Such as DHG, I would just plant a small bunch of it in the soil, and for stem plants, I just drop them in there, right?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

You lay them stem plants down on their side and offshots will grow up from the main stem.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I just buried my micro swords so the roots are covered. I see other people here drill holes in the tubs and then set them in water. Is there a reason its done this way and not each tub filled with water? I'm only assuming but I'd think if u took a stem clipping and stuck it in soil then it would create roots as It does in submerged form. Or maybe u could float the clippings until roots show and then bury in the soil? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> What types of plants do you know that can't live emersed?


Blyxa jap. is one true aquatic but I'm not sure on a lot of others. 

Emersed set ups are easy to do! Any old tank or plastic container & some plastic wrap.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks all of your guys for your answers, you really helped me create my emersed tub  if I have more questions throughout, I'll definitely call you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> What types of plants do you know that can't live emersed?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php

Click YES on the "Can be grown emersed" dropdown box on the bottom right.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php
> 
> Click YES on the "Can be grown emersed" dropdown box on the bottom right.


I always forget about the plant finder! I used it a ton when I got into plants! Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I never knew about the plant finder. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

How do you work the plant finder?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a couple pics of my very crude set up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Here is a couple pics of my very crude set up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


That looks great, but don't you worry of mold getting in there? Thanks for showing me this, it really helps me on setting up this emersed container of mine.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's been going for over a month, and no sign of mold. I let the plastic wrap open every couple of days to exchange oxygen out. So far I've seen little bit of algae on the sides of the container but above the water line. One thing that I'm noticing and u can see in the pics is the bubbles on the surface, I used a topsoil that I didn't sift and I think that its maybe the debris breaking down and then gas escaping from the breakdown. But the plants seem great, I clipped some bacopa earlier And stuck the clipping in the soil and it fell over, I just went to shut the light off and the bacopa was already standing up towards the light awfully quick response. But we will see. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> It's been going for over a month, and no sign of mold. I let the plastic wrap open every couple of days to exchange oxygen out. So far I've seen little bit of algae on the sides of the container but above the water line. One thing that I'm noticing and u can see in the pics is the bubbles on the surface, I used a topsoil that I didn't sift and I think that its maybe the debris breaking down and then gas escaping from the breakdown. But the plants seem great, I clipped some bacopa earlier And stuck the clipping in the soil and it fell over, I just went to shut the light off and the bacopa was already standing up towards the light awfully quick response. But we will see.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Do you have to sift the soil in order to get a clean surface? Won't that leave only soil? What about the beneficial macro nutrients?


----------



## NorthMan77 (Jun 3, 2013)

@ tattooedfool

when I grew my micro sword emersed I did it in fluorite and I kept the water level just below the gravel, your water level in your tub appears to be higher than the topsoil, which may be more than is necessary. But it looks good and if your not having any algae or mold troubles, I wouldnt change anything.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Here is a couple pics of my very crude set up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


What is the grassy looking plant you have there?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

I think that is micro sword. So I fill the water to just below the surface of the soil?



Aulonocara_Freak said:


> What is the grassy looking plant you have there?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> I think that is micro sword. So I fill the water to just below the surface of the soil?


If you are refering to the way I made mine, Yes. Add the water to the halfway line of the soil. If the soil is not wet at the top keep on adding little bits of water untill all of the soil is wet/moist.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It is micro sword. It was in my 75 gallon and covered in algae. I pulled it and set it up like this over a month ago and it's doing great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> If you are refering to the way I made mine, Yes. Add the water to the halfway line of the soil. If the soil is not wet at the top keep on adding little bits of water untill all of the soil is wet/moist.


Is the big tub that contains the smaller tubs necessary to do the emersed, or wasthat just to add floaters?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

It's necessary because that's how the soil stays nice and wet.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> It's necessary because that's how the soil stays nice and wet.


Okay, thanks! So if I do it like how you did yours, I will get a nice clean setup? And is it okay to put it outside in Texas weathers?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> And is it okay to put it outside in Texas weathers?


I would think that outdoors in Texas, even in the shade/no direct sun, that your setup would get too hot. Don't wanna end up with a dirty plant stew...


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> I would think that outdoors in Texas, even in the shade/no direct sun, that your setup would get too hot. Don't wanna end up with a dirty plant stew...


If that is the case, I don't know where to put it, as I can't get a light fixture for an indoor setup. It's pretty warm, but not too hot, in the shade of my patio, would that work?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> If that is the case, I don't know where to put it, as I can't get a light fixture for an indoor setup. It's pretty warm, but not too hot, in the shade of my patio, would that work?


I think if you could keep the temp of the container in the 80s you'd probably be ok? Honestly, if that is your only option, go for it! I might start if a small set up and see how it goes! If it works it is easy to expand, if it doesn't you haven't lost much by trying! If it doesn't work, maybe you could find a bit of space by a bright window.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I built a 12" deep basin in the back yard that I grow various species in full Texas sun. I'll get some pics up soon of some of the other setups I have.

~ Adam


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> I think if you could keep the temp of the container in the 80s you'd probably be ok? Honestly, if that is your only option, go for it! I might start if a small set up and see how it goes! If it works it is easy to expand, if it doesn't you haven't lost much by trying! If it doesn't work, maybe you could find a bit of space by a bright window.


I'm just worrying that if I put it in the shade, how will it get the light to photosynthesize?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah id love to see some photos Adam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Adam C said:


> I built a 12" deep basin in the back yard that I grow various species in full Texas sun. I'll get some pics up soon of some of the other setups I have.
> 
> ~ Adam


Thanks!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> I'm just worrying that if I put it in the shade, how will it get the light to photosynthesize?


I live in South Carolina an it's been as high as 92* here this summer so far. I keep my rub under my patio chair and it gets the morning sun and mid day sun for about 3~ hours and the rest is shade. All of my plants are doing fine. The first week I had it setup it was nothing but clouds actually.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, so I decided to make an experiment emersed setup with a small container, miracle grow organic choice potting soil, and a bacopa caroliniana clipping. Would I exercise some dying off and regrowth within 2-3 days? I keep it under a patio table with the umbrella opened, so it gets the light that shines through. Will that be enough light for the plant to survive? It gets to about 90-100, more or less, here in Austin, so will the umbrella reduce the temperature that gets into the container?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm no expert but maybe try cutting that clipping down so it can stand up under the plastic. Maybe have a few small clippings in there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I'm no expert but maybe try cutting that clipping down so it can stand up under the plastic. Maybe have a few small clippings in there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Oh, I forgot about that, I clipped the clipping into 3 small clippings of that clipping.......lol


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Oh, I forgot about that, I clipped the clipping into 3 small clippings of that clipping.......lol


With a cutting of Bacopa I'd probably just leave the whole cutting lying down. It'll sprout new vertical shoots from each set of leaves. That was the way I found it was the quickest way to multiple my Bacopa.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> With a cutting of Bacopa I'd probably just leave the whole cutting lying down. It'll sprout new vertical shoots from each set of leaves. That was the way I found it was the quickest way to multiple my Bacopa.


Thanks, so if I lay the submerged part of it down, it won't grow anymore, but it will grow from shoots coming off ofit?


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

If you are doing an emersed set up, no part of it should be submerged, it should all be dry.... But laying any stem on the soil usually sprouts 1-2 new "heads" from each node (set of leaves).


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I clipped my shrimp bowl and you inspired me to throw this together real quick. And thanks for the bacopa tip. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice little setup's, We might just need to do a NES (Nano Emersed Setup) thread/club, lol


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Not the most direct pictures of my emersed set up, but if you look in the background of my tank you can see all my emersed boxes.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

mythin said:


> If you are doing an emersed set up, no part of it should be submerged, it should all be dry.... But laying any stem on the soil usually sprouts 1-2 new "heads" from each node (set of leaves).


I meant the previously submerged part, do you lay that clipping down and new emergent shoots will grow?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I clipped my shrimp bowl and you inspired me to throw this together real quick. And thanks for the bacopa tip.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


That looks great!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

mythin said:


> Not the most direct pictures of my emersed set up, but if you look in the background of my tank you can see all my emersed boxes.


Wow! You really put some creativity into making emersed setups!!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Nice little setup's, We might just need to do a NES (Nano Emersed Setup) thread/club, lol


That sounds like an idea!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You can also let the stems grow out of your tank and trim the emersed tops.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I would plant the plant still, but at an extremly slanted angle, so that the rooted end can still be planted in the ground, but the rest of the stem can be laid flat along the surface. like 

```
__________________________
Stem =>      /
Ground =>--------------------------------------
           /
          /
```


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> You can also let the stems grow out of your tank and trim the emersed tops.


Huh, I never thought of that idea, but when stems start to grow emersed, they lose all of the beauty in the submerged parts, right?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is that an planted wine glass? Awesomean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

mythin said:


> I would plant the plant still, but at an extremly slanted angle, so that the rooted end can still be planted in the ground, but the rest of the stem can be laid flat along the surface. like
> 
> ```
> __________________________
> ...


I think I get what you are saying, so like let the plant "bend" itself so that the roots are planted, but the leaf parts are laying down.....


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

anyone has any experience on emersed java moss??


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Huh, I never thought of that idea, but when stems start to grow emersed, they lose all of the beauty in the submerged parts, right?


No. I have Ludwigia atlantis and red growing out of my 5 gallon and the lower leaves are still there. I even have stems growing out of each node of the atlantis.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> I think I get what you are saying, so like let the plant "bend" itself so that the roots are planted, but the leaf parts are laying down.....


Yeah exactly, I do this submerged too, its the easiest way to get rotala's and bacopa's to fill in a tank. 

Say you get only 3-4 stems, if you plant all the stems at a really extreme angle, almost flat against the substrate, that 3-4 stems will throw out several new heads each, and eventually turn each individual stem into several plants. If you grew that same stem upright, you would only still have 1 stem, which once it hits the top of the water you top and have 2 stems. Doing it the way I described you get maybe 4-5 stems from 1 stem in the same amount of time you would only have 2 growing it upright.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> No. I have Ludwigia atlantis and red growing out of my 5 gallon and the lower leaves are still there. I even have stems growing out of each node of the atlantis.


Ah, okay, I'll have to try that sometime when my plants are over growing the tank!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

mythin said:


> Yeah exactly, I do this submerged too, its the easiest way to get rotala's and bacopa's to fill in a tank.
> 
> Say you get only 3-4 stems, if you plant all the stems at a really extreme angle, almost flat against the substrate, that 3-4 stems will throw out several new heads each, and eventually turn each individual stem into several plants. If you grew that same stem upright, you would only still have 1 stem, which once it hits the top of the water you top and have 2 stems. Doing it the way I described you get maybe 4-5 stems from 1 stem in the same amount of time you would only have 2 growing it upright.


Actually, that somehow happens naturally in my tank, as I have a gigantic window that I open hours before the tank lights are on, so the tops and middle areas turn sideways and faces the window, and new shoots come out of it every so often! Thanks for that tip, I'll do that when I have my emersed setup ready!


----------



## sublime (Jul 3, 2012)

mythin said:


> If you are doing an emersed set up, no part of it should be submerged, it should all be dry.... But laying any stem on the soil usually sprouts 1-2 new "heads" from each node (set of leaves).


Why do you say no part can be submerged? Plants grow out from the water surface all the time.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Alrighty, I promised pics so here we go.

The first is a project in the works. I was testing tray and liner durability as well as species. Anyways, I'm considering digging down 8" or so and putting in a cascading water garden based on a steppe farming idea. Right now it holds Hygrophila sp. 'Brown,' Rotala colorata, Ludwigia 'Atlantis,' Ludwigia brevipes. I'm experimenting with Limnophila repens, Bacopa sp. 'Japan,' and Ludwigia inclinata 'Cuba.' The area is mostly shaded with roughly 4hrs direct light per day. 










The next picture is a couple of basins that have been running for several years outdoors. They are all pretty much basic species: r. rotundifolia, l. repens, hydro umbelleta, hygro 'sunset'. These basins receive about 7hrs of direct afternoon sun.










Finally, the basin I dug in the backyard. It was more of a test run; hence the pile of dirt remaining in case I want to fill it in. It started last summer. Most species were not able to overwinter. I planted it this month with P. 'Kawagoeanum,' P. 'Sao Paulo', L. glandulosa, various myriophyllums, Ludwigia inclinata 'Curly,' Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger,' Bacopa salzmannii, Lindernia rotundifolia (variegated and regular), Limnophila repens and aromatica, Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis,' Bacopa myriophylloides, Rotala wallichii, and a few others. This pond gets a ton of light and gets very hot. Most growth is emmersed for all species. Excuse the algae lol, I said it got a lot of sun. 











~ Adam


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Adam C said:


> Alrighty, I promised pics so here we go.
> 
> The first is a project in the works. I was testing tray and liner durability as well as species. Anyways, I'm considering digging down 8" or so and putting in a cascading water garden based on a steppe farming idea. Right now it holds Hygrophila sp. 'Brown,' Rotala colorata, Ludwigia 'Atlantis,' Ludwigia brevipes. I'm experimenting with Limnophila repens, Bacopa sp. 'Japan,' and Ludwigia inclinata 'Cuba.' The area is mostly shaded with roughly 4hrs direct light per day.
> 
> ...


All of these emersed setups look awesome!!! How do you maintain the humidity for the plants?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> All of these emersed setups look awesome!!! How do you maintain the humidity for the plants?


Thanks! A lot of evaporation, I guess. I lose a lot of water.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

sublime said:


> Why do you say no part can be submerged? Plants grow out from the water surface all the time.


There is a big difference when only the very bottom portion of the plant is submerged and the top is emersed. The roots will start rotting away, and you are at much higher risk for growing mold, fungus and bga, and other algae. I was not referring to plants that are grown in an aquarium or other deep container and then break the surface, that is a different situation, the plant can get everything it needs from the water column. When just the roots/bottom portion of the plants are submerged and the the rest of the plant is emersed (ie very soggy/saturated substrate/standing pools of water) it will wither and rot away. there are a few plants that can survive in these conditions but most will not.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Adam C said:


> Thanks! A lot of evaporation, I guess. I lose a lot of water.


Ah, okay, well nonetheless, all of your setups look very beautiful and stunning


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome set ups man. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

A quick update on my little emersed container:

It's been out for about 2 days, and some of the bacopa has started to whiten, but other than that, the rest is still green but wilted. Is this normal transitioning growth (the plant wilts and some parts turn white)? They get about 3-4 or so hours of sunlight now, and they are still covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band. When does it usually take bacopa to adjust to emersed growth?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it outside? It might be too hot for it in that small, sealed container.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Is it outside? It might be too hot for it in that small, sealed container.


Not too hot at all! It is left in the shade for most of the day until 6-8 o'clock light. Or maybe because it gets pretty hot here....


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Update time!

The small container I put the bacopa in didn't work well; the soil started to smell (is that normal emersed conditions?), the bacopa got really white, and so I tore it down and restarted with a 1 gallon tank. I put some miracle grow and added water so that it is just submerged and planted some microsword?, UG, and dhg belem (thanks a bunch to mythin!!!). I'll plan on putting it under my patio chair to get some sunlight. I also put up a "tank" just for floaters. I got a container and filled it with water and put the floaters in it. Please comment and give me some advice/suggestions on how to improve the setup and not get it to stink!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Forgot to add that I also put in hydrocotyle (again, thanks to mythin!!) in the tank. Here's a pic.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's the Contaoner with some random floaters.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Bumpi


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Smell shouldn't be an issue unless something is growing that you don't want growing(bacteria, mold...) my emersed setups seem to all have a damp earthy smell, not at all a bad smell. The setups you've posted most recently should work just fine, unless it really is just too hot outside. If you're finding that they are getting too hot sitting on the ground, you might try raising the containers off of the ground just a little. If you do this, use something under either end of your container that won't transfer a lot of the heat from the ground like a second plastic container vs something like a brick.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Smell shouldn't be an issue unless something is growing that you don't want growing(bacteria, mold...) my emersed setups seem to all have a damp earthy smell, not at all a bad smell. The setups you've posted most recently should work just fine, unless it really is just too hot outside. If you're finding that they are getting too hot sitting on the ground, you might try raising the containers off of the ground just a little. If you do this, use something under either end of your container that won't transfer a lot of the heat from the ground like a second plastic container vs something like a brick.


Okay, thanks! The emersed container I put up previously smelled rotten, like mold has gotten into it. I'll raise the containers using something that insulates heat, thanks for that tip! Any other comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Would a phone book work?


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Would a phone book work?


Sure.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Sure.


Okay, thanks!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking good. The best part I've found about my emersed setup is that it's all plants from my tanks so if they die I'm growing new ones to try in a different way


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Looking good. The best part I've found about my emersed setup is that it's all plants from my tanks so if they die I'm growing new ones to try in a different way


Yeah, I've tried to grow them in the tank too, but they just won't! Oh well, gotta risk it or nothing, right? Do you find that with more water, more humidity collects in the tank?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't figured that out yet. What I'm thinking is the less amount of space between the soil and plastic wrap the more the moisture condensation which means humidity. I just set another container up with 3 amazon sword babies and a sad sad little nana petite I believe that was a hitch hiker in an raok from a month or so back that was stuck to my filter intake. It has one leave hopefully this comes back to life for me


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I haven't figured that out yet. What I'm thinking is the less amount of space between the soil and plastic wrap the more the moisture condensation which means humidity. I just set another container up with 3 amazon sword babies and a sad sad little nana petite I believe that was a hitch hiker in an raok from a month or so back that was stuck to my filter intake. It has one leave hopefully this comes back to life for me


Yeah, I'm asking because the container of mine has about 3-4 hours daily, and I see little drops on the top and sides, and I don't want to put it on afternoon/mid day sun because although it will increase humidity, it will burn the plants.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Of anyone knows how to increase the humidity of an emersed setup without putting it in direct sunlight, please tell me how. If there is no other way, please tell me how using direct sunlight.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe try diffusing the direct light. Sort of like an orchid purgula it has slots that only allow maybe 25% laugh to get thru


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

sort of like this. It only gets direct light midday and then it's defused the rest of the day


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> sort of like this. It only gets direct light midday and then it's defused the rest of the day


I think that mine is getting enough sunlight, because it gets about 3-4 hours of direct morning sunlight daily. I just don't know how it's not getting evaporation and condensation inside....


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

If it has a lid it prevents evaporation bc the condensation stays inside


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> If it has a lid it prevents evaporation bc the condensation stays inside


Yeah, I've since then switch the tank into a container, and it has increased in humidity a lot!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

U can see I have a lot of condensation. My original Tupperware I started with I've yet to add Any water since I set it up. My whole set up is a single 48" light on top of a bookcase with containers under neath it


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

That condensation looks nice! Is it because of the light or because of the water thats in it?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

The water and the heat. Creates humidity which creates the condensation


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> The water and the heat. Creates humidity which creates the condensation


Okay, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Barkington (Jan 15, 2013)

It might help if you mist the plants from time to time. I was noticing some unusual growth and some dying leaves so I began misting every other day switching between a very low dose micro solution and straight up rain water. My plants have since taken off and the leaves look much more like what I'd expect in a submerged setup. You can use a $1-2 chemical spray bottle from any grocery or mega retail store and mist the leaves until it looks like it just rained all over them.


Try misting with a lid. 

I lived in Houston but Austin isn't much off and that kind of heat will very quickly evaporate any water that isn't sealed inside. If you can give them enough water and not too much heat they should take off.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Barkington said:


> It might help if you mist the plants from time to time. I was noticing some unusual growth and some dying leaves so I began misting every other day switching between a very low dose micro solution and straight up rain water. My plants have since taken off and the leaves look much more like what I'd expect in a submerged setup. You can use a $1-2 chemical spray bottle from any grocery or mega retail store and mist the leaves until it looks like it just rained all over them.
> 
> 
> Try misting with a lid.
> ...


Okay, so I'll just do a slight misting everyday then!


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, another major update!!!

After Monday, I decided to go to Office Depot and get a large tub and some small ones that fit in the large one. I then proceeded to do the emersed tub that Aulonocara_Freak did and now, I have seen lots of humidity happening in the tub! I've seen some dying, but it seems that the plants are taking emerged form and are starting to grow! Thanks everyone for helping me on this! I have also created a thread on the tub and it's progress


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone used composted manure in an emersed set up? I picked up a 100 lbs of it today for my garden and have some left over was wondering if I should try a tub with it. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Has anyone used composted manure in an emersed set up? I picked up a 100 lbs of it today for my garden and have some left over was wondering if I should try a tub with it. Any thoughts or suggestions?


I think that compost/manure is considered organic? and so I say go for it, but like mix it in with some soil. But remember to experiment first, though!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It is organic. It's like 2-3 year old poop super fine and dark. I think I'll give it a try but I'm thinking of buying some crypts and Anubias to grow in a spare 10 gallon I have sitting in the garage


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> It is organic. It's like 2-3 year old poop super fine and dark. I think I'll give it a try but I'm thinking of buying some crypts and Anubias to grow in a spare 10 gallon I have sitting in the garage


Go for it and keep us updated on how it turns out and how it helps improve the plants compared to regular soil!!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Has anyone used composted manure in an emersed set up? I picked up a 100 lbs of it today for my garden and have some left over was wondering if I should try a tub with it. Any thoughts or suggestions?


How's the smell? I'd be worried about ammonia burn if it was still fresh.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's 2-3 year old and honestly it looks like deep dark dirt. No manure smell at all


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I was thinking I might dirt one of my 40s and I have a bag of black cow in my drive way.. I might have to do a large scale test.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I took an adventure to foster yesterday and scores 100lbs for $10


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

ive been inspired. Now I need individual plants. I'm thinking crypts and Anubis


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> ive been inspired. Now I need individual plants. I'm thinking crypts and Anubis


If you want some Anubias cuttings, you're welcome to some.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah that would be awesome!!


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

My micro swords continue to explode


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> ive been inspired. Now I need individual plants. I'm thinking crypts and Anubis


Looks good, got any particular crypts in mind?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

im thinking florida sunset, parva, wendtii (red and green), then id like to do anubias coffeefolia, nana, nana petite. Im going on a 6 day trip starting next week so ill have to make some purchases when i get back to get this going. I was looking around lowes garden center today and they had these pots for .57 each so i bought 20 and i can fit 11 maybe 12 in that spare 10 gallon


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> im thinking florida sunset, parva, wendtii (red and green), then id like to do anubias coffeefolia, nana, nana petite. Im going on a 6 day trip starting next week so ill have to make some purchases when i get back to get this going. I was looking around lowes garden center today and they had these pots for .57 each so i bought 20 and i can fit 11 maybe 12 in that spare 10 gallon


I've heard that Anubis plants aren't really that great towards emersed setups. How do you keep the micro swords so green and growing?!?!? I've had a lot of die off lately, and I've misted, put it out on sunlight, and I'm pretty sure there's very high humidity on the tub...


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I've done nothng to them. I've added no more water then what I added in the beginning I just plastic wrap the top and its like 2" from the light. Today I listed the whole set up and replaced the plastic wrap. I can't believe how good its doing considering how much algae it had on it. 

So Anubias don't do we'll emersed? Bummer


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, your setup is really healthy and going strong! I wish I had an indoor setup, but I have no space or the money to support a light fixture for now... The Anubias thing is what I've heard from someone, I'm not really sure about it, but I say you try to experiment, but use too much Anubias, you'll run out! 



tattooedfool83 said:


> I've done nothng to them. I've added no more water then what I added in the beginning I just plastic wrap the top and its like 2" from the light. Today I listed the whole set up and replaced the plastic wrap. I can't believe how good its doing considering how much algae it had on it.
> 
> So Anubias don't do we'll emersed? Bummer


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> I've done nothng to them. I've added no more water then what I added in the beginning I just plastic wrap the top and its like 2" from the light. Today I listed the whole set up and replaced the plastic wrap. I can't believe how good its doing considering how much algae it had on it.
> 
> So Anubias don't do we'll emersed? Bummer





Shrimpo_Brian said:


> I've heard that Anubis plants aren't really that great towards emersed setups. How do you keep the micro swords so green and growing?!?!? I've had a lot of die off lately, and I've misted, put it out on sunlight, and I'm pretty sure there's very high humidity on the tub...


They do great emersed. Heck, they grow even faster when they are emersed. You don't even have to worry about spot algae on the leaves. Just keep up the humidity initially then you can harden them to lower humidity.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I'm looking forward to getting this set up rolling


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm interested in this! Keep us updated.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Just starting up my first proper tub, already have a pot growing, but had a quick question. The top of my tub is very hazy/opaque. What can I do to ensure sufficient light for my plants? This is an indoor setup with a 24" T5HO at the moment.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw someone cut a hole in the top of there tub and lay a clear plastic piece over it.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Lowes or Home Depot should have? I have seen sheets of acyrlic, is that what I am needing?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, but I've also read that they am warp from the heat of the light depending on the light. So just watch out for that.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> Just starting up my first proper tub, already have a pot growing, but had a quick question. The top of my tub is very hazy/opaque. What can I do to ensure sufficient light for my plants? This is an indoor setup with a 24" T5HO at the moment.


You could just take the whole top off and place Saran Wrap all over it to ensure coverage.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> You could just take the whole top off and place Saran Wrap all over it to ensure coverage.


Excellent idea there, too. I will try that.


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

I grow plants emersed all the time. Humidity is the key. Not all aquatic plants can be grown emersed and some are more difficult to get started than others.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

travisk said:


> I grow plants emersed all the time. Humidity is the key. Not all aquatic plants can be grown emersed and some are more difficult to get started than others.


+1,000 on that. There must be lots and lots of humidity when it comes to emersed setups. The initial conversion of submerged to emerged requires more humidity than when adapted to emersed because if there's not enough, the plant will dry out and/or die. So when you start to see some emersed growth, you can slowly start to lower the humidity, but slowly.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> +1,000 on that. There must be lots and lots of humidity when it comes to emersed setups. The initial conversion of submerged to emerged requires more humidity than when adapted to emersed because if there's not enough, the plant will dry out and/or die. So when you start to see some emersed growth, you can slowly start to lower the humidity, but slowly.


What's interesting is I just recently bought some emerged reineckii variegated. It was grown outdoors in probably ~50% humidity. Green as could be. However, in my high humidity emergent setup, it grows red -- the same as it does in my tank submerged.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> What's interesting is I just recently bought some emerged reineckii variegated. It was grown outdoors in probably ~50% humidity. Green as could be. However, in my high humidity emergent setup, it grows red -- the same as it does in my tank submerged.


Huh, that's really cool! Maybe there's too much of things happening in the setup, and there's an over abundance of it? Like lots of light, and the greenhouse effect causes lots of co2? I don't know, that's an interesting phenomenon...


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Huh, that's really cool! Maybe there's too much of things happening in the setup, and there's an over abundance of it? Like lots of light, and the greenhouse effect causes lots of co2? I don't know, that's an interesting phenomenon...


Might also be the level of nutrients in your substrate vs the level in the substrate outdoors.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

johnson18 said:


> Might also be the level of nutrients in your substrate vs the level in the substrate outdoors.


Yeah, nutrients also play a role in red colors? Iron and lots of light encourage red growth in plants.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of the alternanthera reineckii variegated. The old growth I received is the green, broad leaf stuff. The new growth compact, sorta 'crinkly', very red and almost upright.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> Here is a picture of the alternanthera reineckii variegated. The old growth I received is the green, broad leaf stuff. The new growth compact, sorta 'crinkly', very red and almost upright.


It looks like you have lots of light, so that's the cause of red growth?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> It looks like you have lots of light, so that's the cause of red growth?


I am guessing that's the case. The emersed setup is under a 24w T5HO and is close in.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

TexasCichlid said:


> I am guessing that's the case. The emersed setup is under a 24w T5HO and is close in.


Well, then I guess case closed! Hope you keep up the red growth; it looks awesome!


----------

